# Referral for a reputable show-line breeder in Illinois?



## khrawal (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello everyone! Can someone please refer me to a reputable show-line breeder in Illinois? My expectation is rather straightforward...

We have four (4) kids between the ages of 9 and 13. We are looking for a male pup, preferably a black and tan color, with calm temperament for companion and protection, and a social dog with a pet/home environment. 

Whilst I prefer IL for proximity reasons, but push come to shove, I am prepared to indulge in interstate commerce. And indeed, I am aware of both, Huerta Hof and Mittelwest. Unfortunately, however, the former has not responded to my emails and the latter, upon information and belief, may perhaps be a bit outside my budget. I also spoke to Bill Kulla - a real class act guy. But according to Bill, he only deals with working line breeds. 

Meanwhile, I have spoken to 3 out-of-state breeders including Canine Expert (FL), Von Buchmann (MI) and Hokschhaus (WI) to seek their perspectives. A colleague also suggested looking at Rose Hall (TN). Admittedly, I found Rose Hall's dogs quite attractive. 

Accordingly, I would very much appreciate if someone can:

(1). refer me to a reputable show-line breeder in IL, and,
(2). provide valuable insight on the 4 out-of-state breeders noted above. 

Again, if I can find something in IL, I would largely prefer that. If not, I resign to going outside of IL. 

Thank you for your time and consideration.

Cheers,

KHR


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

KHR, I just did a moderator notification to have your thread moved to a more appropriate forum. This one is for questions, comments, and suggestions about the forum and how it works. 

Before posting a new topic, it's a good idea to scan through the list of forums and sub-forums to choose the best one for your question.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

You can give My Bodyguard a try. They breed both show and working and are in the same town as Kulla.

mybodyguarddogs.com


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just an fyi...Robin Huerta has had a serious health crisis. I think she can be can be contacted thru facebook and I'll PM you her facebook page.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

There are some good options in Wisconsin. Specifically regarding your list, I talked briefly to Hokschhaus and they seemed very nice but I didn't get far enough in to actually gauge what I thought of their dogs; I found the breeder who has just what I'd been looking for in MN (local to me) and went with that.


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

I ultimately went working lines with Bill Kulla but was really impressed with Alta-Tollhaus in Michigan and Vom Haus Miller in Wisconsin who breeds working and show and is very knowledgeable, good luck!


----------



## khrawal (Mar 23, 2015)

My sincere thanks to everyone, starting with Debbie for redirecting the thread at the onset to the correct forum, for your replies, PMs and efforts. I appreciate it very much. 

Meanwhile, dear wife and our 4 kids have elected to go for the old-fashioned "straight-backed" black/silver male pup. The type that "comes down from their little old ancestors!!"

If anyone can refer me to an appropriate breeder, I would be much grateful, indeed.

Cheers,

Kaivalya


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

khrawal said:


> My sincere thanks to everyone, starting with Debbie for redirecting the thread at the onset to the correct forum, for your replies, PMs and efforts. I appreciate it very much.
> 
> Meanwhile, dear wife and our 4 kids have elected to go for the old-fashioned "straight-backed" black/silver male pup. The type that "comes down from their little old ancestors!!"
> 
> ...


Run far, far, far away from any breeder that advertises "old fashioned straight back." It's not a thing, it doesn't exist outside of a cheap marketing gimmick for oversized, out of standard dogs with bad conformation.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Right cause " straight backed" silver and blacks are what made the breed what it is.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

A pup with calm temperament for companion and protection who is social in a pet home.

That's a pretty rare dog, depending on your definition of protection.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

khrawal said:


> Meanwhile, dear wife and our 4 kids have elected to go for the old-fashioned "straight-backed" black/silver male pup. The type that "comes down from their little old ancestors!!"


You won't find too many (if any) reputable breeders breeding for this and professing that they do.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a dog from Hokschhaus and a puppy from Huerta Hof. 

I have had great experiences with both breeders, although I opted to get a working line from Huerta Hof. 

My show line male from Hokschhaus is everything I could've asked for.

PM if you have any questions regarding two above breeders. I'd recommend both, and stay far away from any breeder advertising straight back or old fashioned.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

khrawal said:


> My sincere thanks to everyone, starting with Debbie for redirecting the thread at the onset to the correct forum, for your replies, PMs and efforts. I appreciate it very much.
> 
> Meanwhile, dear wife and our 4 kids have elected to go for the old-fashioned "straight-backed" black/silver male pup. The type that "comes down from their little old ancestors!!"
> 
> ...


You might want to do more research into the breed before going with that.

Black/silver is considered poor pigment on a GSD. The "silver" is supposed to be tan.

There is no such thing as an "old fashioned" GSD. All of them originate from the same dogs. 

Also read up on "straight back." 
Please do not fall for the marketing techniques of bad breeders.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> You might want to do more research into the breed before going with that.
> 
> Black/silver is considered poor pigment on a GSD. The "silver" is supposed to be tan.
> 
> ...


This exactly!

What you describe isn't what reputable breeders strive for nor should they IMO. 

It's a good idea to read the breed standard to have an understanding of what the breed should be and what you should be looking for in a breeder.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

qbchottu said:


> You won't find too many (if any) reputable breeders breeding for this and professing that they do.


And this!

You've received some invaluable advice from knowledgable people here.


----------



## kaza456 (Aug 18, 2014)

gsdlover91 said:


> I have a dog from Hokschhaus and a puppy from Huerta Hof.
> 
> I have had great experiences with both breeders, although I opted to get a working line from Huerta Hof.
> 
> ...


gsdlover91:
I am not able to PM you but please PM me to discuss these breeders. I am very interested for more info on both of them. Currently on the market for a new puppy.


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

Look up local to you trials and shows in your area. Look at the different dogs and figure out the ones you like. Find out who bred them and contact those breeders. Its pretty easy. 

Like I'm in Canada, so I look here: http://www.gsscc.ca/schedule-of-events.aspx

Just look up the American equivalent clubs.


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I saw your post and I sent you a PM..


----------

